# Help with CAMS 1V 2P please



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi 

Yesterday my CAMS 1V 2P suddenly started to throw the stones everywhere. I have tried almost everything from cleaning the nozzles to lubricating the guns and aligning the gun tips. I have contacted coldesi but while I wait for them to get back to me I wonder if someone could give me a hand over here. The machine was working just wonders and from one moment to the other went bazukas. The stones are being droped at the exchange point between the swing gun and spin gun and the ones that manage to be picked up somehow ended up flipped and placed upside up. It is like the swing gun doesn't want to let the stone go for like milliseconds or the spin gun doesn't create vacuum when it is time to pick up the stone for some milliseconds and that is when the stones get thrown. When I try to pause the process as the guns exchange stones and the spin lies the stone down on the myler then it works. I have some orders that I have to fulfill so I am kind of looking for some help with the issue.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

I had an issue once where it was placing stones upside down, or throwing all over the place. 2 things to check:

Looking at the machine from the front, be sure to clean out that filter that is on the back of the center area, behind the guns.

Make sure the air pressure coming into the machine is between 5-6.

Also, below and behind gun 2, there is a valve, that I believe regulates the air to the spin gun. What I do, to adjust this, run a design on bowl 1, swing open bowl 2 to give yourself room. Carefully reach around on the bowl 2 side, completely close the valve, and then slowly open it until everything is placing correctly.

I've found that completely closed, or not open enough it throws stones. also through adjustments, I've seen it place stones on an angle, and upside down.

Also, you've stated you have cleaned the nozzles, but what I also like to do while lubing the spin gun, I get a really small paper clip and push it through the top of the nozzle to make sure there isnt any chipped stones blocking air flow.

Hope that helps!

steve


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

I get a really small paper clip and push it through the top of the nozzle to make sure there isnt any chipped stones blocking air flow.
"I do this almost daily.


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

The thing was that the machine was working wonders for the whole day and then from one second to the other the thing just stopped placing the stones.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm sure the good guys at coldesi will help you identify your issue.

steve


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

If I turno off the machine and let it sit for like 2 hours or so and then turn it on again and run it then the first 10 or 20 stones ended up placed correctly but that is it.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

I am sure ColDesi will help you but I have a few ideas for you. Please note, I can be totally wrong! 

1.) The nozzle of the swing gun has a spring. It is pushed in when the gun picks up the stone from the hopper, but it has to be returned to normal position during the swinging time. When the spin gun reaches for the stone, the swing gun has to "offer" it with the spring in released position, for making the transfer "softer". It is hard to see with the naked eye, the movement is so fast, but I saw it when I had the same problem and made a high speed video about the transfer. Cleaning the swing gun nozzle solved my problem. (The nozzle can be disassembled by carefully turning the small cylindrical nut counter-clockwise.)

So, if you have a replacement nozzle, put it on.

2.) The timing of the stone transfer can be way off if the spin gun is not cleaned and lubricated properly. You have to disassemble it, clean it, put a little silicone on the O-ring, and re-assemble the spin gun. 

3.) I don't think that is your problem, because the machine won't forget its settings, but you can adjust the timing of the transfer (in milliseconds) in the System Menu under Parameters Submenu. But don't touch them until you did everything else, because you can ruin the whole timing of the system!

4.) You have a vacuum meter on the machine, so check the values at BOTH nozzles (swing and spin). The spin nozzle has a smaller borehole so the vacuum value is somewhat higher there.

-------------------------------------

I think you have a MECHANICAL issue, not a parameter programming error. The timing is off because of the mechanical (or maybe pneumatic) problem. If you allowed water into the machine with the compressed air, your solenoid valve(s) can be damaged too. 

I hope this helps...


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

When you had such issue with your CAMS, did it happen like out of nothing? One second it was working just fine then the next second it was totally not.


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

I cleaned the gun nozzle ran the machine. The first 40 stones or so got laid just fine and then it started to lay the stones upside up and then just throw them all over.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes. One evening I finished some jobs and everything was OK, next day the stones were all over, sideways, dropped, etc.. 

It turned out that the swing gun nozzle became "lazy". The spring couldn't push out the tip fast enough, or sometimes not at all, and the spin gun had to reach further up to get the stone. Sometimes the transfer was successful, but most of the time it wasn't, and the stone was dropped or arrived on its side. I cleaned out the nozzle and the problem was solved. Later I checked out a brand new nozzle and its spring was stronger then my used one. Of course I replaced the old one with the new.


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

I tried replacing the tip but it didn't work.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Just a stupid question: Do you have enough air pressure? 

Once I wasn't in the shop, and someone wanted to use the CAMS but forgot to switch on the compressor. The first few stones were placed OK since the tank was still pressurized, but when the pressure dropped the stones were dropped too.


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

7 bar at the first air filter regulator e 0.6 or 6 bar at the machine.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

If it is not the pressure, not the gun nozzle it still can be the spin gun. Did you clean the O-ring inside? 

If yes, and you've also tried to adjust the vacuum with the small screw (located somewhere behind) without success, there is a chance that you have a solenoid problem. 

In that case definitely call ColDesi; they will explain how can you diagnose and replace it yourself. There must be a perfect time-synchronization between the gun movements and the vacuum setting (switching) and if the solenoid is damaged it can cause the symptoms you are experiencing now.

Sorry, that's all I can do, I am just a CAMS user, not a CAMS service engineer. Try to ask for Allen at ColDesi he is a great, very knowledgeable guy.


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your help. I have already contacted Allen and I am waiting for them to call me. I haven't yet tried to adjust the spin gun speed valve at the back as I was told they at coldesi are going to do it with me over the phone.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

You are very welcome. Please let us know what was the problem.


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

I will for sure.


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

I cleaned everything again and lubricated all parts but didn't work. every time I turn on the machine and run it then the first 20 or sometimes 50 stones get laid properly but then starts to lay the stones upside up and then just throw them everywhere.


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, it was the solenoids. I've had my cams for already 2 years so the solenoids have reached their lifetime however I opened up the cams and cleaned around each solenoid and the thing improved but not fully so as I had only one spare solenoid I had to try changing one at a time and then run the machine to see if it worked. I believe there is a way to take the solenoids apart and clean them inside. Does anyone know how to do it?


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

I am glad that you could solve the problem and your machine is working again.

Solenoid: Now you have the wrong solenoid, so you know exactly the *manufacturer* and the *model number.* If I were in yur place I wouldn't start repairing an old solenoid. I'd shop around instead for a new one. Go to ColDesi, check their prices, go to the manufacturer (if it is FESTO, go there) and ask them about their prices. 

The solenoid is one of the most important part of the CAMS machine. Use them in perfect condition only.

By the way: Do you have a chiller in your compressed air system? The moisture in the air is the enemy of the solenoids. Are you sure that you didn't allow water into the system?


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

There wasn't moisture in there but some oil so I will need to add one more filter to the line, a good one. I don't have a chiller, I have 3 filters in line and a moisture absober so the cams filter has yet to see a drop of waterbut I think I need one more better filter in line an oil filter. My compressor is kind of letting some oil with compressed air.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Yep, the oil filter is also important, but - sorry for being so pushy - I still have a feeling that you can have a moisture issue too. Here is why:

1.) I had (and still have) a large desiccant filter in line but for us it wasn't effective enough. 

2.) The moisture is travelling with the compressed air, and won't drop out as easy as the oil, so maybe you don't notice that it exists.

3.) I installed the chiller, and if I use the CAMS, it takes out "gallons" of water. I have a "home made" silencer on the chiller, using old t-shirts and if the compressor is running, the shirts soon become real wet.

So, I don't know how humid is the air in your place but ours is humid, and the chiller saves our bacon every day.

I am not selling chillers.


----------



## prissyjane (Mar 10, 2011)

I think I need to slow my swing gun down. Which is it in the parameters? Allen had me do this once before but I can remember exactly and I dont want to mess it up.

Also if I put on a new nozzle I am still getting a ready of 61.2 on the test. Where else can there be a clog? I did clean the filter.



api said:


> I am sure ColDesi will help you but I have a few ideas for you. Please note, I can be totally wrong!
> 
> 1.) The nozzle of the swing gun has a spring. It is pushed in when the gun picks up the stone from the hopper, but it has to be returned to normal position during the swinging time. When the spin gun reaches for the stone, the swing gun has to "offer" it with the spring in released position, for making the transfer "softer". It is hard to see with the naked eye, the movement is so fast, but I saw it when I had the same problem and made a high speed video about the transfer. Cleaning the swing gun nozzle solved my problem. (The nozzle can be disassembled by carefully turning the small cylindrical nut counter-clockwise.)
> 
> ...


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Before you'd touch your machine, WRITE DOWN ALL THE ACTUAL PARAMETERS into a file and SAVE IT! With this, you will be able to go back to the original settings any time.

You can find the parameter setting info in the attached file.

Theoretically the clog can be anywhere in the line, so you have to go through it. Checking the vacuum reading continuously, I'd remove the new nozzle first, then I'd disconnect the silicone tube connections one after the other. If nothing helps, I'd call Allen.  You are in the best hands with him.


----------



## prissyjane (Mar 10, 2011)

I have just replaced all 4 solenoids. I followed the instructions from Coldesi. I had to replace 2 silencers also. I did not have instructions but I was told they just unscrew. Apparently mine had melted. we had to break it apart with a knife. After putting everything back together the machines power light comes on but the LCD or the lights on the swing gun sensor dont light up. What could I have done wrong or did I not do something? I have taken the back off and looked for loose wires but nothing.

Do the sensors have anything to do with the power? I was second guessing if I had them all in order or not.


----------



## HotFix Tech (Mar 21, 2013)

did you ever get the machine fixed


----------

